# Conscious Marriage



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

This is a handout I received in a group today, credit going to Getting the Love You Want by H. Hendrix.

Thought I would share with the group - the timing was impeccable based on the attitude turn-around I've experienced in my own marriage this week.

1. You realize your love relationship has a hidden purpose (to heal childhood wounds). 
Look at your marriage with "x-ray vision", your interactions will take on more meaning and you will have a greater sense of control.

2. You create a more accurate image of your partner. 
You let go of the illusions about your partner and begin to see more of your partner's truth.

3. You take responsibility for communicating your needs and desires.
You accept the fact that, in order to understand each other, you have to develop clear channels of communication.

4. You become more intentional in your interactions.
You train yourself to behave more constructively and to NOT react without thinking.

5. You learn to value your partner's needs and wishes as HIGHLY as you value your own.
You let go of the view that your partner's role in life is to take care of YOUR needs. You divert more of YOUR time and energy to meeting your partner's needs.

6. You embrace the dark side of your personality.
You openly acknowledge that you, like everyone else, have negative traits. As you accept responsibility for your dark side, you lessen your tendency to project your negative traits onto your partner.

7. You learn new techniques to satisfy your basic needs and desires.

8. You search within yourself for the strengths and abilities you are lacking.
We are attracted to people who possess the strengths and abilities we lack. You must develop your own hidden traits.

9. You become more aware of your drive to be loving and whole.

10. You accept the difficulty of creating a good marriage.
You realize YOU have to be the right partner.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

We have a version of that hanging on the wall in our living room.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

credamdóchasgra said:


> We have a version of that hanging on the wall in our living room.


Cool!


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Love, love, love this post, MWIL


----------

